# TFT flackert bei Mausbewegungen



## spoily (1. März 2010)

Hey, mein HP L2208w (22Zoll), angeschlossen über VGA an mein Toshiba Notebook, flackert horizontal immer. Wenn ich die Maus (Logitech Standard-Maus), welche über USB angeschlossen ist, bewege wird es noch schlimmer. Auch das Touchpad verschlimmert die Störung.

Hatte sowas schon mal, aber damals war es eine alte Funk-Maus und ein 17" Rohrenmonitor. Der Anschluß einer neuen Funkmaus hat das Problem behoben.

Was kann da jetzt stören? Und was kann da Abhilfe schaffen ?

Danke
Spoily


----------



## kress (1. März 2010)

Ist die Hertz-Zahl richtig eingestellt?


----------



## spoily (1. März 2010)

Laut Windows und laut Monitoranzeige steht sie auf 75 Hz!


----------



## > Devil-X < (1. März 2010)

Stecker richtig fest (Passiert öfter als man denkt).


----------



## spoily (1. März 2010)

Hm, lag wohl am Kabel. Habs ausgeauscht, und nun sehe ich keine Störungen mehr. War wohl defekt oder zu schlecht geschirmt.


----------



## BigBubby (3. März 2010)

lass ihn trotzdem ruhig mit 60hz arbeiten. 
wenn er nicht eine große ausnahme bildet, könenn sie zwar 75hz annehmen, arbeiten intern aber trotzdem nur mit 60hz und damit wird die hardware mit den 75 hz nur unnötig strapaziet. Kann sich in kürzere lebensdauer deutlich machen.


----------



## spoily (3. März 2010)

Danke, werde ich machen. Obwohl ich die 75 Hz voreingestellt waren !!!


----------

